

Sony CEO wants to go back in time, avert high-def format war - chaostheory
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20071110-sony-ceo-wants-to-go-back-in-time-avert-high-def-format-war.html

======
chaostheory
it's fitting considering the storage format electronic giants (and movie
studios) like Sony should worry about more is the hard drive + internet ...

